

Show HN: StackX - Android application for all of Stack Exchange - prasanna83
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.prasanna.android.stacknetwork&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5wcmFzYW5uYS5hbmRyb2lkLnN0YWNrbmV0d29yayJd

======
prasanna83
An application for all of Stack Exchange websites (stack overflow, super user,
server fault, etc.). * Browse any of the Stack Exchange websites with ability
to write comment. (NO write for answer or question). * Login and have access
to your profile, inbox, questions, answers and favorites for each of your
registered site. * View syntax colored code. * Notification on replies to your
question, answer or comment. * Provided the user has permission, the ability
to post, edit or delete comment. * Search and advanced search. * Learn a topic
by creating and saving your advanced search and choosing to add it as tab in
the front page .

Request for feedback:

It will be really helpful to receive any kind of feedback. This is my first
mobile application and I have zero prior experience with user experience or
user interface design. So any critique or feedback will be nice.

